# best speakers for Onkyo 875



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

What are the best speaker companions for the Onkyo 875?

$1000 budget +/- a little


I currently have JBL Nothridge , but they are old and worn


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What about one SVS sytem??? :bigsmile: :yes:

EDIT; Or if you want to keep using JBL's ... some JBL L890's, LC1 and some L810's or L830's fro surround ... there's a lot on ebay for a cheap price.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... we could throw a ton of suggestions at you, but you'd get better suggestions if you have an actual budget. I mean, if I was looking for a budget set of speakers I'd probably go something like Ascend, or maybe some Polk's, JBL's, or Infinities. Then maybe Aperion or RBH, or SVS for a mid range speaker, and high end?,.... well that's really open to how much you want to spend.
Then again, my mid range pick may be someone's low budget entry level or they could be way over someone's high end. So,... a real dollar budget will help us steer you toward listening to something in your budget :bigsmile:


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

under $1000, or as cheap as possible but better than my JBL Northridge

Would the SVS system be an upgrade or about the same?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are you currently using for a sub? are your JBL Northridge speakers damaged or is it just cosmetic?


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> What are you currently using for a sub? are your JBL Northridge speakers damaged or is it just cosmetic?


I have two SVS Pb 10s for subs 
the rear e20 is buzzing and the front e60 has a small tear in the surround I ordered a replacement driver for the rear $35 and the front I cant seem to hear any bad sounds . Oh and only the center ec25 still has all the grill pins the others are hanging by one or two pins and are too expensive to replace I think there $45 each
If i can find a good deal thats actualy an upgrade I can even sell the JBLs to make up some of the cost


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jwhite8086 said:


> I have two SVS Pb 10s for subs


If you're already using SVS Subs ... I think you can get any  SVS SBS-01 or SCS-01 system  and you'll be happy :yes:

Like I said before, if you want to stay with JBL's ... get the L880 or L890, LC1 center and a pair of L810 or L830 (around $720 with L880 and $850 with L890's) :bigsmile:



> ... If i can find a good deal thats actualy an upgrade I can even sell the JBLs to make up some of the cost


To bad you don't have JBL S36II's ... I will be the first one on the list to get them :bigsmile:


----------

